# Aruba - excursions etc



## gands.frost (Mar 20, 2006)

We arrive Aruba Surf Club 25 March with 3 children aged 2, 4 and 6.  We'd like to do an excursion to see 'sea life'.  We've been considering the submarine option but feel nervous about safety.  Does anyone have any experiences or recommendations to share with us?

Any other activities (besides swimming and beach) for this age group?

Thank you

India


----------



## suzanne (Mar 27, 2006)

We did the submarine trip 3 years ago. We had a great time. It is very safe so you don't need to worry about that. The crew was excellent made sure everyone enjoyed the trip. There were people of all ages on the submarine. Here is a website where you can view lots of Aruba activities. www.aruba.com then click on aruba tv in the header line. Then click on Adventure in the header line. On the left of your screen you will see list of things to do. Choose the underwater list and then the Atlantis submarine trip for a short film about the submarine. We also did the pelican snorkle trip and the jeep trip around the island. Horseback riding and the La Dome gourmet lunch snorkel trip. We ran out of time before we ran out of things to do. The kids would probably love the Jolly Pirates snorkel trip. We did not go on it, but lots of people post about it on the Aruba BBS. You can get lots of info there on all things Aruba. www.arubatourism.com then click on bulletin board. The board is free but to post you will need to register. 

We love Aruba and will be going back for two weeks in September. You and the kids will have a great time.

Suzanne


----------



## Snowman (Mar 27, 2006)

*Submarine*

We did the Sub trip many years ago now, but enjoyed it.  It was professional and I felt very safe.  I also enjoyed the boat ride out to the Sub.


----------

